# Here's a beautiful selection of free patterns!



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns.aspx

I'd never seen these before--beauties!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hven't visited there in a while. 
TNX for the reminder that it's still on the 'Net.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great patterns. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## Kloe (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you Laura,
I haven't been on the site before.
Great patterns.
Kind regards


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

ourtrudy said:


> Thank you Laura,
> I haven't been on the site before.
> Great patterns.
> Kind regards


You're welcome ourtrudy.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Dear 3720...thanks for the hidden treasure. i think I "bookmarked" at least 10 or 12.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns.aspx
> 
> I'd never seen these before--beauties!


Thank you, just had to sign up (not as though I really need any more patterns) but.......................


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Really nice patterns. Will use some of them for sure.
Happy knitting


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks lovely patterns.


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

Thankyou,that's gone straight into my favourites!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Gizzysmum (Mar 9, 2012)

thank you for the link - I have had a look and like what I saw! What a lovely forum this is, everyone is so friendly and helpful. I love it!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

these guys are sneeky they put new patterns up without dating or posting as new just slip them in


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you great site never knew it existed
Elaine


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! Lots of beauties in there.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

coopwire i love your avatar


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for alerting us to those great patterns. I have bookmarked several of them.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

You're all very welcome. I've received so much great help from people here. Happy to be of assistance!


----------



## lslaird (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great aite---thanks


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks!


----------

